# Does the WCF teach baptismal regeneration?



## Javilo (Aug 12, 2008)

Does the WCF teach baptismal regeneration?
It would seem so by reading chapter 28, article 1.
There it describes baptism providing remission of sins.
Although doesn't appear to go as far a Lutheranism
which describes baptism a necessary for salvation.
But the way the WCF describes it, isn't it the same thing
and the actual words aren't necessary?


----------



## Josh G (Aug 12, 2008)

Javilo said:


> Does the WCF teach baptismal regeneration?
> It would seem so by reading chapter 28, article 1.
> There it describes baptism providing remission of sins.
> Although doesn't appear to go as far a Lutheranism
> ...



Chapter XXVIII
Of Baptism​
I. Baptism is a sacrament of the New Testament, ordained by Jesus Christ,[1] not only for the solemn admission of the party baptized into the visible Church;[2] *but also to be unto him a sign* and seal of the covenant of grace,[3] of his ingrafting into Christ,[4] of regeneration,[5] of *remission of sins*,[6] and of his giving up unto God, through Jesus Christ, to walk in the newness of life.[7] Which sacrament is, by Christ's own appointment, to be continued in His Church until the end of the world.[8]

I think what it is saying is that Baptism is a sign of remission of sins.

Just my


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 12, 2008)

*Shades of Deconstructionism*



Javilo said:


> Does the WCF teach baptismal regeneration?
> It would seem so by reading chapter 28, article 1.
> There it describes baptism providing remission of sins.
> Although doesn't appear to go as far a Lutheranism
> ...



No it does not. If you look at the scripture references to the confession you will see they are quoting Mark 1:4.

Same section from the London Baptist Confession of Faith:

Paragraph 1. Baptism is an ordinance of the New Testament, ordained by Jesus Christ, to be unto the party baptized, a sign of his fellowship with him, in his death and resurrection; of his being engrafted into him;3 *of remission of sins*;4 and of giving up into God, through Jesus Christ, to live and walk in newness of life.5
3 Rom. 6:3-5; Col. 2:12; Gal. 3:27
4 Mark 1:4; Acts 22:16
5 Rom. 6:4


Both of them believed that baptism stood as a sign for the remission of sins. Who would want to be baptized except a Christian? Especially during Roman persecution.

From Fisher's Catechism on the WSC:



> Q. 28. What are the ends and uses of baptism?
> 
> A. They are to signify and seal our ingrafting into Christ, and partaking of the benefits of the covenant of grace.
> 
> ...



Hope this helps.

BTW the actual words are always necessary otherwise there is no meaning to words save that which your own preconceptions give it. Which means every reading of a sentence is a wrong reading and you have no understanding of what I'm writing right now. Unless you have the right preconceptions for understanding me, which you may not have.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2008)

The late David F. Wright, certainly no slouch, says yes. Patrick Ramsey says not so fast in this article that will appear in the 2008 _Confessional Presbyterian_ journal (see this thread)
*Baptismal Regeneration and the Westminster Confession of Faith. *By D. Patrick Ramsey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 12, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The late David F. Wright, certainly no slouch, says yes. Patrick Ramsey says not so fast in this article that will appear in the 2008 _Confessional Presbyterian_ journal (see this thread)
> *Baptismal Regeneration and the Westminster Confession of Faith. *By D. Patrick Ramsey



Read this article joelgarver.com - baptismal regeneration and WCF 28.6


From the article:



> We can open up this question further by noting the opinion of a well-respected scholar of Reformation theology, David F. Wright (University of Edinburgh; a ruling elder in the Church of Scotland). He writes,
> 
> What then about the efficacy of baptism according to the Westminster Confession? Its central affirmation seems clear: "the grace promised is not only offered, but really exhibited and conferred by the Holy Ghost" (28.6). It is true that a variety of qualifications to this assertion are entered...But these qualifications serve in fact only to highlight the clarity of the core declaration, which is set forth as follows in the preceding chapter on sacraments in general:
> 
> ...





Apparently it depends on how you take the term 'baptismal regeneration.'


----------

